# pregnant & outside in freezing weather, need home ASAP



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i emailed the listing and said to look into golden retriever rescues.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

These poor poor babies, I hope they're not living outside but by the looks of it...


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

How terrible! They're living in filth. Maybe the SPCA could help. How do people do this to these sweet dogs? I hope they're rescued soon.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Those poor babies!!!!! If she has the puppies in the middle of winter in NY in that kind of conditions they will almost for sure freeze to death! Someone needs to get both of them out immediately!!!!!


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

coaraujo said:


> These poor poor babies, I hope they're not living outside but by the looks of it...



and it looks like only one small dog house. Its has been VERY cold this past week sub zero nights.. I wish I could take them...


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I emailed the poster and am going to try and give her a call to get more info when I get a chance.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Eowyn said:


> I emailed the poster and am going to try and give her a call to get more info when I get a chance.



I tried yesterday to e-mail but got no response


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Miaya's mom said:


> I tried yesterday to e-mail but got no response


The ad says please call, which probably means they don't check their email. Annoying since keeping my patience with them on the phone would/will be difficult.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miaya's Mom*

Miaya's Mom

Please email all of the Golden Retriever Rescues in New York for these sweet dogs!

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

These posts make me crazy. I wish I could save every one of them. They are pretty far from me so it would be very difficult for me to get them. I hope they will be okay.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Miaya's Mom
> 
> Please email all of the Golden Retriever Rescues in New York for these sweet dogs!
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America



Thanks, I have started emailing all of the NY rescues.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd sincerely like to beat these people with a 2x4 and take those dogs by force. Seriously. "There is a re-homing fee"?? Like it's not enough for someone to assume responsibility for the expense of the pregnant female that they irresponsibly allowed to become that way. I just texted the number provided because I know I would not be able to resist giving them the cursing out they so richly deserve if I spoke to them on the phone.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

There's a generator next to that pen. If they fire it up the noise and fumes are terrible.
What a lousy way for them to live.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

This makes my heart ache for them. At least there is comfort in knowing maybe they'll be going somewhere better.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

I am working with some friends in watertown to try and get them out but I am getting no responce from the number


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

One of the rescues in the area responded to my email, they have been in touch with the owners and are trying to get them to turn the dogs over to rescue, no agreement yet.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I definitely know someone who would take a pup - my friend Rob who just lost his 6 month old Benji.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Poor babies. This breaks my heart . I hope they will cooperate with one of the rescues


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, that breaks my heart. The only thing those people might be responsible enough to have behind their garage is a lawn mower.

I hope hope hope the rescue takes them in. No dog deserves to live like that.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for those dogs, so many sad stories out there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miaya'a Mom*

Miaya's Mom

Please let us know if you hear anything!
Poor babies!


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Miaya's Mom
> 
> Please let us know if you hear anything!
> Poor babies!



Karen 

I am still trying to get a hold of them. We are willing to take in the female, until we can find her a good home. We have a friend that will take the male.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

That is great news! I hope you can get them very soon! Thank you for helping them, you are amazing!


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

I have heard form one of the rescues that I e-mailed

(QUOTE) "Thank you Carolyn! Yes,we have contacted the owner and are in negotiations. They want $1500 for the pair and as a rescue we can't do that. We are hoping they re-consider and allow the dogs to re-homed through a process that will assure a great forever home. Janet"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Miaya's mom said:


> I have heard form one of the rescues that I e-mailed
> 
> (QUOTE) "Thank you Carolyn! Yes,we have contacted the owner and are in negotiations. They want $1500 for the pair and as a rescue we can't do that. We are hoping they re-consider and allow the dogs to re-homed through a process that will assure a great forever home. Janet"


Wow, that's a steep fee. 

Yes, unfortunately since Rescues are 501 (C) 3 Non profits, they are not allowed to purchase dogs to bring them into their Rescue Program. 

This is really sad to hear.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry about this!  I just pray that someone very caring can "bail" them out.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

How heartbreaking


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I emailed the CL poster a very friendly, cheerful email expressing my hopes that their dogs are rehomed very soon, encouraging that they use a rescue. I hope it helps. Maybe they will realize that giving them to the rescue org is the right thing to do.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A reminder to all, if anyone wants to "help" get these two Goldens, 
it will have to be done via PMs to members or via personal emails. 

Please do not post any links for Fundraising or discuss raising funds on the Forum, this violates GRF Rule # 14. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

$1500 is really steep. Did they say what they would take for just the female?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Call the POLICE,,,,this is animal cruelty!!!


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

cut that fence and take them. this is nonsense.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Heart O'Gold said:


> I emailed the CL poster a very friendly, cheerful email expressing my hopes that their dogs are rehomed very soon, encouraging that they use a rescue. I hope it helps. Maybe they will realize that giving them to the rescue org is the right thing to do.


I did the same thing, suggesting 'wouldn't you be glad to know they're in loving families and the momma and puppies will get the medical care they need?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone else heard back from them yet? I have tried to get in touch with them and haven't been able to.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Just texted them again "I've got cash" and I got "we are selling the pair for $1500"

I sent back a rather snarky response suggesting that perhaps they should put the best interests of the pregnant female living outside in the freezing cold, that they irresponsibly allowed to get that way, above their own greed. I encouraged them to do the right thing and give them BOTH to the rescue that contacted them.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> A reminder to all, if anyone wants to "help" get these two Goldens,
> it will have to be done via PMs to members or via personal emails.
> 
> Please do not post any links for Fundraising or discuss raising funds on the Forum, this violates GRF Rule # 14.
> ...


I am against this policy. Someone wrote me that 'the membership' voted on this. I don't recall a vote. Who actually made this decision?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think they are going to stick with the $1500. I am sure they have dollar signs in their eyes, right before Christmas


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

$1,000 for the girl, $500 for the male.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> I think they are going to stick with the $1500. I am sure they have dollar signs in their eyes, right before Christmas


I think that with multiple people contacting them and expressing interest, they may have gotten the impression that it'll be easy for them to get cash for these dogs. If no one but rescues contacted them, perhaps they'd see these dogs as more of an inconvenience and expense and might allow a rescue to take them? People like this will always choose $1500 over doing the right thing- every time. I think it's possible we may have gotten in our own (and each other's) way here unfortunately.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Dancer said:


> I think that with multiple people contacting them and expressing interest, they may have gotten the impression that it'll be easy for them to get cash for these dogs. If no one but rescues contacted them, perhaps they'd see these dogs as more of an inconvenience and expense and might allow a rescue to take them? People like this will always choose $1500 over doing the right thing- every time. I think it's possible we may have gotten in our own (and each other's) way here unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought that, except everyone who has contacted them has tried to get them to come down, hopefully sending the message that, quote unquote they "aren't worth that much" and that they should come down.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

This guy is some piece of work. You would not believe the profanity laced response I just received from this clown. If he wasn't 350 miles away, I'd already be en route to go have a nice friendly chat with him, up close and personal. What a piece of human filth...


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

alphadude said:


> This guy is some piece of work. You would not believe the profanity laced response I just received from this clown. If he wasn't 350 miles away, I'd already be en route to go have a nice friendly chat with him, up close and personal. What a piece of human filth...


Careful not to make them mad, you don't want them to take it out on the dogs, And you don't want them to get mad at the rescue…


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

this is so sad, all that filth that they are in just makes my heart hurt. I don't understand how people can just mistreat animals this way & the fact they had B**** to post a picture with all the crap just shows what kind of people they are. I would take both in but unfortunately we don't have a yard.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Those poor dogs are already screwed. This clown will NEVER give them to a rescue...he said as much. The worst aspect is that he's leaving the poor dogs (one pregnant) outside in the freezing cold. Watertown is on the east shore of lake Ontario. Do you have any idea how cold and snowy it is up there?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I just emailed the Jefferson County SPCA explaining the situation complete with a link to the CL posting. I will be calling them tomorrow (multiple times) as well. I suggest that others concerned for the welfare of these two goldens do the same. I will post the number of the agency assuming that is allowed. Mods??


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't see why that wouldn't be allowed, it's a publicly available phone number, right? 
My family is all from Newfoundland and Ontario- I can tell you it's cold as.....well let's just say it's extremely freaking cold!! Poor babies


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is the info:

*Main Shelter*
25056 Water Street  Watertown, NY
Phone: (315) 782-3260 Fax (315) 782-9085
General Email: [email protected]
Director's Email: [email protected]

*Main Shelter Hours:* 
*Tuesday*, *Thursday*, *Saturday* &* Sunday* 10:00AM to 4:30PM *Wednesday* and *Friday* we are open from 10:00 AM to 7:00PM. We are *CLOSED* on Monday.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

alphadude said:


> I just emailed the Jefferson County SPCA explaining the situation complete with a link to the CL posting. I will be calling them tomorrow (multiple times) as well. I suggest that others concerned for the welfare of these two goldens do the same. I will post the number of the agency assuming that is allowed. Mods??


Screen shot the ad so if they delete it you still have the proof… and save the texts etc.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow looking at the picture you can see their poop all over the place


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Already done.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am not even close to making a commitment yet (my family is already in a crisis, and I don't know how they will feel about the situation), but if I could take her at least until the puppies turn 8 weeks could anyone help transport to the girl to Ohio?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Absolutely! I would *LOVE* the opportunity to meet this individual in person...


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

alphadude said:


> Absolutely! I would *LOVE* the opportunity to meet this individual in person...


Ok, lol, so maybe NOT alphadude?  not that this fellow doesn't deserve an ....ahem.... 'stern talking to'....not that I wouldn't love to know he received the conversation he so richly deserves....but unfortunately I'm unsure if this would be best.....lol love the idea though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Heartbreaking  they should not be outside in the cold at all, especially the pregnant female! I really hope that they can be saved.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

E-mail sent with attached ad to both addresses provided. I hope they look into it; keep us posted.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Eowyn, as much as I would *relish* introducing my right hand to this obnoxious animal abusing individual's smart mouth (about 35 times or so), in the best interest of the *poor dogs*, I would be willing to transport them on a leg of the journey that did not involve having any in person contact with this piece of garbage. 

I do not need an assault rap, a week before Christmas and that would be the *inevitable result* in light of the vulgar, "long distance tough guy" routine that took place earlier via text. I am fairly certain that if we met in person, he would be more likely to wet his pants than run his mouth...if he was smart that is.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Mama wishes she could be near there and she'd take these two. Heck, she'd pay that douche bag his 1500 just to get them outta there. 

Maybe he could be paid in trick money, you know, the kind that explodes or turns into guano after a couple hours.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

alphadude said:


> I am fairly certain that if we met in person, he would be more likely to wet his pants than run his mouth...if he was smart that is.


maybe you should take Ax along and he can pee on this guy :crossfing


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Last summer I rescued a boy (some of you may remember 'Sammy') in Ohio from a backyard breeder who bought him only to breed. He'd made it through Ohio winters in a 5x5 cage. They didn't even bother taking him out of the outside cage to take his picture. The ad said something like "I bought him to breed once and have no use for him anymore." Wouldn't consider a rescue. She only wanted the money. Hundreds of dollars.

There were LOTS of things I _wanted_ to say to her, but I diplomatically talked about my rescue work and how many dogs had horrible lives they wouldn't wish on their worst enemy, etc etc etc. Not much you can say to a greedy person but "CYA" as you drive off.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

AlphaDude, you could round up "Tony The Tuna" at a "social club" on Queens Blvd and ask him to pay them visit to get the dogs?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Thalie said:


> E-mail sent with attached ad to both addresses provided. I hope they look into it; keep us posted.


I plan on calling repeatedly tomorrow and I have emailed the director of the Watertown SPCA and attached a copy of NY state Law that clearly states that the dogs need to be provided with adequate shelter for the climate (I'm paraphrasing). I also included a link to the CL posting and screen captures in case it is removed.

Thanks to Eowyn for providing me a link to the NY State laws.

Let's all bombard them with emails and phone calls. It might be a waste of time but who knows, it might just spur some action and improve the situation for those poor dogs as well as the unborn puppies.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I used to work not far from Queens blvd...lol


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

alphadude said:


> Those poor dogs are already screwed. This clown will NEVER give them to a rescue...he said as much. The worst aspect is that he's leaving the poor dogs (one pregnant) outside in the freezing cold. Watertown is on the east shore of lake Ontario. Do you have any idea how cold and snowy it is up there?



It is very cold and snowy here with a major ice storm predicted for this weekend up around Watertown.

I was texting the so called owner trying to get the price down as it is right around Christmas and we do not have an extra $1,500. They said that with the Female being pregnant I would make my money back. I told them I would never sell the puppies but give them to loving homes they said I was being stupid and a few other choice words.. Last text I sent I told them I don't live that far away if you really want to see stupid.

I will be e-mailing the ASPCA this AM


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is the answer I received this morning from the JCSPCA : "Unfortunately our organization does not have the authority to investigate animal cruelty/neglect reports like in other areas. You will have to make a report with the local authorities or State Police." 

Anybody has the local authorities appropriate department contact e-mail ?


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Thalie said:


> Here is the answer I received this morning from the JCSPCA : "Unfortunately our organization does not have the authority to investigate animal cruelty/neglect reports like in other areas. You will have to make a report with the local authorities or State Police."
> 
> Anybody has the local authorities appropriate department contact e-mail ?


Lets try this 

*Jefferson County Dog Shelter*

*Todd Cummings*, Supervising Dog Control Officer 
21897 County Road 190 
Watertown, New York 13601 
*Phone:* (315) 782 9179
Fax: (315) 779-1295 
*E-Mail:* [email protected] 
*Office Hours: 
*Monday - Friday - 8:00 A.M. to 5:00 P.M. 
Saturday - 8:00 A.M. to 2:00 P.M. 
Sunday - 8:00 A.M. to 12:00 Noon
*After-hours Emergencies:* Pager service through 911 Dispatch Center, covering City Police, Jefferson County Sheriff's Department and New York State Police.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh boy no wonder so animals are left to suffer, they sure make you jump through enough hoops. I guess you need to contact the police or possibly the media or both. Good luck and bless you all I am still waiting to hear about the 4 year old in London Ontario :-(


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

E-mail sent to Mr. Cummings at the Jefferson County Dog Shelter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> I am against this policy. Someone wrote me that 'the membership' voted on this. I don't recall a vote. Who actually made this decision?


I understand many of you don't agree with this policy, however, a vote was taken and a _*majority of the Forum Members*_ made the decision to prohibit individuals from asking for donations or posting Fundraisers. 

Non Profit Organizations such as Golden Retriever Rescues, The Red Cross, The American Cancer Society, to name a few, are allowed on the Forum because they are Non Profit Organizations. 

Here is the link to the thread where it was discussed and the vote was taken by Members of the Forum. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...3-fund-raising-policy-change-individuals.html

The company that owns the Forum as well as several other Boards, has this policy in place on these boards also.

Again, I want to re-emphasize, that the Forum Members are the ones who voted to put this Policy into place. This Policy is to protect our Members from being taken advantage of by others. Over the course of the years, members have been taken advantage of .

Whether or not you agree with this rule, it is in place and we ask all members to adhere by it. 

Again, if anyone wants to "help", you may contact members via a PM or through personal emails. 

The Rule is #14, here is a link to the GRF Rules-

Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - FAQ: Forum FAQ


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Thalie said:


> E-mail sent to Mr. Cummings at the Jefferson County Dog Shelter.


I emailed him also. Praying they're saved today.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I got the same response from the SPCA. I'll email Mr. Cummings as well.


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

How absolutely terrible. I went to college an hour from Watertown, this time of the year is absolutely brutal. I wonder, if someone physically visits the dogs and makes note of the abusive conditions they are in can the dogs be taken away by force?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Per the County Dog shelter, it is law enforcement, not them that should be contacted and they would need the address where the dogs are held.


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

I just put it on my Facebook. I'll see if any of my friends from the area are willing to get an address and possibly take pictures of the conditions. I would go myself, but I'm currently on vacation and won't be back in NY for another week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I've just found some interesting information about this person who's posted this ad, she's very sketchy person ideed. Hope these two can find a better home quickly.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I desperately want to take the girl, keep her until puppies are weaned at 8 weeks and then let the rescue place her. However after conversing with my family and much thought I really don't think I can do it right now. We are already in a crisis (family member suddenly lost hearing) so we are constantly in and out of different hospitals, doctors offices etc. I just don't think I can take her on right now as much as I would love too. I would be too concerned that if we end up having to fly to a hospital in Germany for several weeks I would have to rehome the pups/mom in a rush, and don't want to risk that. I think it would be better too hope and pray they both get adopted by loving families that can make a stable commitment than to try and do it myself.


----------



## dash24 (May 22, 2012)

how can we find the address where the dogs are? maybe someone should ask the owners (acting as a buyer) and ask to come see the dogs before buying to get the address so we can give it to law enforcement.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hm. The comments leaned more in the direction of allowing donations. We're all grown adults. I was here a whole lot at that time and I don't remember seeing the thread. C'est la vie

I suspect someone was lobbying others to vote 'no' via PMs. If so, I have a good guess who it was ... 'someone' who doesn't have the budgeting issues most of the members have to deal with and wrote me a rather nasty PM when I was trying to raise money via PMs to help a forum member who'd been here quite a long time.


CAROLINA MOM said:


> I understand many of you don't agree with this policy, however, a vote was taken and a _*majority of the Forum Members*_ made the decision to prohibit individuals from asking for donations or posting Fundraisers.
> 
> Non Profit Organizations such as Golden Retriever Rescues, The Red Cross, The American Cancer Society, to name a few, are allowed on the Forum because they are Non Profit Organizations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petey'sBuddy (Jul 2, 2013)

Has anybody googled her phone number from the craigslist ad?
Try it...


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Petey'sBuddy said:


> Has anybody googled her phone number from the craigslist ad?
> Try it...


You mean this? Chocolate Lab Puppies


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Interesting business plan this individual ha--from breeding dogs in the backyard to providing "company" to others for a fee


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I did Google it and it looks like the Goldens were moved from Theresa to Watertown (about 20 miles) sometime between Dec.10 (first Craiglist ad on that day) and Dec. 16 (date of Watertown ad). Yep, it seems there is also a gaggle of Chocolate Lab pups in Watertown. 

The number itself seems to belong to the landline of someone in Springfield, Missouri and is linked to several escort proposal sites in Springfield, StLouis, and Watertown. :uhoh:

On December 17, the Goldens were also listed here : http://pets.ecofreek.com/free-swap-...ertown-ny-new-york-united-states-19523664.htm

If a precise location for the Goldens and the pups can be unearthed, I would be glad to contact the local law enforcement by e-mail.


----------



## Petey'sBuddy (Jul 2, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Interesting business plan this individual ha--from breeding dogs in the backyard to providing "company" to others for a fee



Exactly! Her number is linked as an escort for that area!


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

dash24 said:


> how can we find the address where the dogs are? maybe someone should ask the owners (acting as a buyer) and ask to come see the dogs before buying to get the address so we can give it to law enforcement.


Is this possible? What's the legal side of this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I may be a coward for doing this but if you hit *67 on your phone then dial the number you want..your number comes up as private. I got the answering machine and left her a piece of my mind about the treatment of those poor dogs.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Ninjas Against Animal Cruelty
604 Pine Street
Watertown, NY 13601	3152869721
[email protected]

I found this organization through the ASPCA's website. I emailed them the CL ad. I hope they will be able to help.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Petey'sBuddy said:


> Exactly! Her number is linked as an escort for that area!


Good grief, could this get more bizarre those poor dogs:-(


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I pray someone will have good news about these dogs.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Barkr said:


> Good grief, could this get more bizarre those poor dogs:-(


I know! I had to read the posts twice to understand what was happening. Hopefully someone will be able to do something to help.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How to fundraise- Setup an online fundraiser account and jam it all over Facebook. I did this recently for my own particular cause. I used fundrazr and they do take nearly 9% but many people liked the convenience and it was nice for me to get immediate commitment. Folks can also track what you've brought in and have confidence that you aren't going to over-raise. Slick as can be!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

No news,on this ? How come no updates?


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

I received an e-mail from GRRNCY that there are several rescues attempting to get the owners to turn the dogs over. Unfortunately I do not think these people will ever just turn them over. I am still trying to get a physical location, but we just had a major Ice storm and there is no unnecessary travel in that area. I have not given up yet.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope they have not frozen to death, if puppies are born under these conditions, they won't make it, poor dogs.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Miaya's mom said:


> I received an e-mail from GRRNCY that there are several rescues attempting to get the owners to turn the dogs over. Unfortunately I do not think these people will ever just turn them over. I am still trying to get a physical location, but we just had a major Ice storm and there is no unnecessary travel in that area. I have not given up yet.


I send you an e-mail through GRF since I could not pm you (you settings do not allow it). Did you get it ?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I know we are not allowed to solicit donations through the forum, but if anyone is working on something to get these dogs, please count me in and PM me. I'm really worried about these two especially the pregnant female.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

KathyL said:


> I know we are not allowed to solicit donations through the forum, but if anyone is working on something to get these dogs, please count me in and PM me. I'm really worried about these two especially the pregnant female.


Me too:wavey:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I believe the CL ad violates CL rules. CL allows dogs to advertised for a SMALL rehoming fee. I'd report it but don't want it step in in case keeping the ad up might help their rescue.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Thalie said:


> I send you an e-mail through GRF since I could not pm you (you settings do not allow it). Did you get it ?



My E-Mail is my work e-mail and I have been off since the 19th and will not be back until Jan 2nd.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Barkr said:


> Me too:wavey:


 Me to ,let me know by PM.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

KathyL said:


> I know we are not allowed to solicit donations through the forum, but if anyone is working on something to get these dogs, please count me in and PM me. I'm really worried about these two especially the pregnant female.[/Q Me to, pm me.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Heart O'Gold said:


> Ninjas Against Animal Cruelty
> 604 Pine Street
> Watertown, NY 13601	3152869721
> [email protected]
> ...


I got an email from them today! They are trying to work with the owners. :crossfing


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

It is good they answered and are trying. Thank you for contacting them; I hope they get somewhere and those Goldens are out of there soon. Do you know if they are aware of the gaggle of Chocolat Lab pups that are advertised as in the same place ?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Do to posts just a page or two back discussing raising funds, and knowingly posting as well this violating board rules, makes this thread have to be closed.


----------

